# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Fitting bull bars and tow bars

## big_foot

I recently acquired a set of bull bars I want to fit to my suzuki and also need to fit a tow bar. I've heard varying opinions on cert issues regarding attachments. And what rules are around building my own tow bar?

----------


## Twoshotkill

You have to follow an engineered design and it must be welded by a certified welder and must be inspected and signed off by an engineer. There will probably be a factory tow bar design for your wagon that you can buy from a wreckers that will be certified already.... as far as I know they can be bolted straight on with the proper bolts by anyone.
Bullbars however can be slapped on by anyone.
I think there is a dedicated Suzuki place in Tauranga that may be worth a call.
If you need anymore info on getting one made let me know.

----------


## big_foot

> You have to follow an engineered design and it must be welded by a certified welder and must be inspected and signed off by an engineer. There will probably be a factory tow bar design for your wagon that you can buy from a wreckers that will be certified already.... as far as I know they can be bolted straight on with the proper bolts by anyone.
> Bullbars however can be slapped on by anyone.
> I think there is a dedicated Suzuki place in Tauranga that may be worth a call.
> If you need anymore info on getting one made let me know.


Yea awesome was thinking about doing the tow bar through work but I think by the time I go through all that itll just be easier scoring a 2nd hander

----------


## cambo

There is nothing to stop you, at the present time, making your own towbar for a light vehicle. 
Only towbars capable of towing more than 2500kg are required to have relevant load ratings and certs at the moment. 
NZTA have things in motion to make all towbars require load ratings and certifying though.

----------


## big_foot

> There is nothing to stop you, at the present time, making your own towbar for a light vehicle. 
> Only towbars capable of towing more than 2500kg are required to have relevant load ratings and certs at the moment. 
> NZTA have things in motion to make all towbars require load ratings and certifying though.


If I was to build one and it changed so they had to be certified would all current tow bars need to be certified or only new ones?

----------


## veitnamcam

Build your own.
Your not goin to be towing more than 2.5tonne with a susi.

Your grandma can design build and weld her own towbar and trailer with no experience whatsoever.


Im sure you will do a better job than 90percent of home built stuff that's already out there.
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cambo

> If I was to build one and it changed so they had to be certified would all current tow bars need to be certified or only new ones?


Who knows??? NZTA will make it up as they go along like always.

Like VC said, just do it.
Make the tow hitch a Hayman Reese type though  :Wink:

----------


## big_foot

> Make the tow hitch a Hayman Reese type though


Reckon you could find a pic of that?

----------


## cambo

Here's a few  :Wink:

----------


## cambo

What zook you got?
I got a few pics of designs I used for my zooks

----------


## big_foot

> What zook you got?
> I got a few pics of designs I used for my zooks


Ah yip, its a 94 lwb escudo

----------


## cambo

I'll see what I did with the pics and send them to you. Might give you some ideas for yours anyway.

----------


## cambo

This website will keep you occupied for a while.  :Psmiley: 
You might have to sign in to view all the pics but it is worth it. There is heaps of good info in there.

auszookers.com &bull; View topic - Examples: Bullbars / Tube Bars / Roll Cages / Rear Bars

----------

